# Who's time are you visiting on? [Poll #2]



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I voted "other" because I'm really "all of the above".


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I visit from home,on my own computer.L


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I visit from home and work...but since I'm self employed, it's always my time.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I visit from home on my own computer


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I am mostly a stay at home mom, but work once a week night shift doing nursing. So, the majority of the time I am at home, but if you see me posting at 3am, I am at work-lol.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Only computer I have access to is at home


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I mainly visit from work.... like i've said before....i'm not sure why they pay me... I check in from home at night every now and then too, but mainly i'm on at work.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess I could check out the GRF if I was giving a test during class, but I never have. You have to keep an eye them with a sharp eye during a quiz or test. My time on the computer is "my" time. And 70 percent of my computer time is doing reaserch for my prep for class.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Jobless bum here... from home


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Self employed with a home studio....so I picked "other". Like JimS, it's always my time


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I visit from my home computer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I visit from both home and work! In winter I'm more likely to post from work when things can get pretty slow (I'm in construction in Maine) In the summer I'll look the posts over from work then post while I'm home.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Well...*

I checked other because every once in a while I will visit from work, but mostly from home ...:wavey:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I always visit on my home computer since I am a SAHM/daycare provider. Visiting on this forum and my other one (for poultry) is my main chance to '_talk_' with other adults during the day....it would be hazardous to my health :bowl: if I couldn't check in thru out the day-- LOL


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Right now from home. At work I give a glance on my lunch time but we are not allowed - but I just have such a hard time staying away!!!


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

I checked from home I don't have a job ARGH!!! Mom and Dad don't want me to get one yet try figure that one out!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I work from home being self employed.

Heidi


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

I visit from home, technically we're not 'allowed' to use the internet for personal use at work...but I read a little news, do a little banking and quite a bit of window shopping


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I voted "other" because I'm really "all of the above".


ditto for me as well.


----------

